# I keep making duplicate posts.



## jefmcg (15 Jul 2018)

There were a few yesterday, and one just now. The one just now -I pressed "post message", got myself some water and saw "post message" was still there, so assumed I hadn't clicked on it, and pressed it again. Ta da, same post twice.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2018)

Common on mobile devices. Something to do with the request being sent more than once.

The reply box not clearing was reported over four years ago.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jul 2018)

Happens to me on the phone where the signal drops out.you send again and both appear.


----------



## jefmcg (15 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Happens to me on the phone where the signal drops out.you send again and both appear.


Thanks. I'm on a phone, but on home WiFi.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2018)

My firewall tends to block posts and likes, but only on the phone, I don't have the problem on the tablet.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2018)

No


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2018)

No


----------



## jefmcg (15 Jul 2018)

Cool, thanks. It's just me.

(Please be tolerant of any duplicate posts from me. Tempted to post this twice, but @raleighnut stole my thunder)


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Cool, thanks. It's just me.
> 
> (Please be tolerant of any duplicate posts from me. Tempted to post this twice, but @raleighnut stole my thunder)


Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2018)

I get the same duplicate post thingie on my iPhone. 
I almost expect it to happen, so check the thread and then delete the second post.


----------



## mjr (15 Jul 2018)

I get the same duplicate post thingie on my iPhone. 
I almost expect it to happen, so check the thread and then delete the second post.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2018)

mjr said:


> I get the same duplicate post thingie on my iPhone.
> I almost expect it to happen, so check the thread and then delete the second post.


Ha!! Nice try.....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I get the same duplicate post thingie on my iPhone.
> I almost expect it to happen, so check the thread and then delete the second post.


Really?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jul 2018)

mjr said:


> I get the same duplicate post thingie on my iPhone.
> I almost expect it to happen, so check the thread and then delete the second post.


Really?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jul 2018)

mjr said:


> I get the same duplicate post thingie on my iPhone.
> I almost expect it to happen, so check the thread and then delete the second post.


Really?


----------



## Lonestar (16 Jul 2018)

Nice to see you've reported yourself for spamming.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jul 2018)

I've done several more since reporting this. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/will-it-bounce-again.237863/#post-5310269 is the post I let survive.

It's not me. I only clicked post once.


----------

